# ντοπάρω



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Τις μέρες αυτές θυμήθηκα τους Ασασίνους (ή Ασσασίνους, αν δεν το απλοποιήσουμε, ή Χασίσιους για τους παλιότερους). Τους είχα πρωτογνωρίσει όταν διάβαζα για τον Γέρο του Βουνού στην ιστορία του Μάρκο Πόλο. Τους ξαναβρήκα διαβάζοντας την ετυμολογία του αγγλογαλλικού _*assassin*_: πώς τα τάγματα εφόδου του Γέρου του Βουνού έκαναν κεφάλι με χασίσι πριν ξαμοληθούν να πάρουν τα κεφάλια Σταυροφόρων. Και πώς, γλωσσικά, από το αραβικό ḥashshāshīn φτάσαμε στο _assassin_. 
(Πολύ περισσότερα στη Βικιπαίδεια [Ασασίνοι] και σε παρουσίαση σχετικού βιβλίου στο Βήμα.)

Σε παρόμοια σημασία έχει καταλήξει στα ελληνικά και το σύγχρονο *ντοπάρω*. Από την αγγλική _ντόπα_, *dope*, που μπορεί να είναι ναρκωτικό (συνήθως μαριχουάνα) και αναβολικό, το *ντοπάρω* δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το ντοπάρισμα, τη χορήγηση αναβολικών σε αθλητές. Το ΛΝΕΓ (όχι το ΛΚΝ) περιλαμβάνει και τη σημασία που θυμίζει τη λειτουργία των χασισίν:

*ντοπάρω *[...] 3. (μτφ.) εμπνέω απόλυτη αφοσίωση σε κάτι ή προσανατολίζω πρόσωπο σε στάση και συμπεριφορά εχθρική προς τους αντιφρονούντες: _οι λόγοι των δημαγωγών είχαν ντοπάρει το πλήθος, που ήταν έτοιμο να επιτεθεί στους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους_ ΣΥΝ. φανατίζω.

Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ καλές αγγλικές αποδόσεις: 
*arouse, agitate, inflame, stir up*

Δεν βλέπω κάτι αντίστοιχο με ντόπες.

Και για να κάνουμε το πολιτικό μας σχόλιο: Πρέπει να μπει τέρμα στο ντοπάρισμα. Είτε πρόκειται για το αντικοινοβουλευτικό μίσος που ξεστομίζει ο κάθε χρυσαυγίτης, είτε τις παραινέσεις του κάθε κατακαημένου για λιντσαρίσματα, είτε κάθε άλλη προτροπή σε εμφυλιοπολεμικές καταστάσεις. Δεν θέλουμε άλλους Χ.Α.σασίνους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Μα ένας άνθρωπος να μην έχει έρθει τόσην ώρα να πει το συνώνυμο *αφιονίζω*, με τόσο όπιο!

*αφιονίζω* [afxonízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : 1.ναρκώνω, κοιμίζω κπ. δίνοντάς του αφιόνι. 2. (μτφ., συνήθ. παθ.) α. κάνω κπ. να χάσει την πνευματική του διαύγεια, ναρκώνω τη σκέψη του: _Με τέτοια παραμύθια μας αφιονίζουν και μας εξαπατούν, μας αποκοιμίζουν. | Βλέμμα αφιονισμένο και χαύνο._ β. φανατίζω κπ. πολύ, με μια ιδέα συνήθ. οπισθοδρομική: _Αφιονισμένοι από την καθαρεύουσα και το ρομαντισμό αρνούνται την καινούρια ιδέα. Ο αφιονισμένος όχλος τον σκότωσε με λιθοβολισμό._ γ. (παθ.) κυριεύομαι από ένα βίαιο συναίσθημα οργής, μανίας, μανιάζω, λυσσάω[SUP]2[/SUP]: _Κάνω σαν αφιονισμένος, σαν τρελός._
[_αφιόνι_ (μσν. _αφιόνι(ον)_ αντδ. < τουρκ. _afyon_ -ι(ον) < περσ. < ελνστ. _ὄπιον_ (υποκορ. του αρχ. _ὀπός_) + -_ίζω_]
[ΛΚΝ]
*
αφιονίζω* ρ. μετβ. {αφιόνισ-α, -τηκα, -μένος} 1. (κυριολ.) χορηγώ (σε κάποιον) αφιόνι, προκαλώντας τη νάρκωση του ΣΥΝ. ναρκώνω 2. (μτφ.) προξενώ φανατισμό σε (κάποιον), εμποδίζω (κάποιον) να σκεφτεί, να εκδηλώσει την κριτική του ικανότητα: _αφιόνιζε το πλήθος με δημαγωγίες_.
[ΛΝΕΓ] 

*αφιονίζω* [afjonízo] ipf αφιόνιζα, aor αφιόνισα, pf & plupf έχω-είχα αφιονίσει, mediop αφιονίζομαι, ipf αφιονιζόμουν, aor subj αφιονιστώ, pf & plupf έχω-είχα αφιονιστεί, είμαι-ήμουν αφιονισμένος
① cause to take opium, subject to the influence of opium, opiate, dope 
② fig deaden or distort one's judgement or understanding, opiate, stupefy, dope:
_να ειπώ πως δεν με αφιόνισε αίσθημα εθνικής περηφάνειας, δεν θα ήταν αλήθεια_ (Athanas) | _έτσι μας αφιονίσαν και μας χώσανε στα τανκς και τα καμιόνια_ (Lamprou) | poem _είναι επινόηση του κομμουνισμού, για να αφιονίζει τις μάζες_ (Sarantis) 
ⓐ mi αφιονίζομαι lose one's judgement or understanding, become stupefied or doped:
_αφιονίζεσαι, σα να ακούς παραμύθι γεμάτο έρωτα, αίματα και μοιρολόγι_ (Kazantz) | _άκουγε με προσοχή .. τα πολλά λόγια του K. και σαν να αφιονιζόταν_ (Petsalis) | _θ' αφιονιστεί με τα πάθη της και τα πάθη τους_ (Karagatsis) | _ο λαός από τα ψηλότερα στρώματα .. ως τα χαμηλότερα ήταν αφιονισμένος ως το μεδούλι_ (Chourmouzios) 
[der of αφιόνι]
[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]

Δεν με ενθουσιάζουν οι αποδόσεις του Γεωργακά για τη σημασία «φανατίζω».

Ας προσθέσω και λίγο κλασικό, μεταβατικό *fanaticize*:

1.1 trans. To infect with fanaticism; to render fanatical, make a fanatic of; to infuriate. 
   1812 W. Taylor in _Monthly Rev_. LXVII. 148 The Duke‥accused the parliamentary zealots of having fanaticized the assassin.    1848 Clough _Amours de Voy_. i. 106 These, that fanaticized Europe.    1860 _Sat. Rev._ X. 357/2 The object is‥to fanaticize the mob against the day of trial.
[OED]


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

...
Μα ναι, οι αφιονισμένοι! 

*αφιονισμένος, -η, -ο* [afjonizménos] 
① intoxicated by opium, high (near-syn μαστουρωμένος, ναρκωμένος)
② fig having had one's judgement or understanding deadened or distorted, stupefied, doped:
του ρίχνονται αμέσως οι αρχαϊστές .. και το νωθρό πλήθος, το ανίδεο κι αφιονισμένο από τους ηγέτες του (Fteris) |
έθνος .. αφιονισμένο από πατριδοκαπηλικές χίμαιρες (Chourmouzios) αφιονισμένοι απ' το παιχνίδι, μήτε είχαν δει μήτε καταλάβει (Plaskovitis)
ⓐ hysterically excited or angered (syn μανιασμένος, φρενιασμένος)
[ppp of αφιόνισμα; cf οπιοπότης (Ouranis)]

*αφιονισμός *ο [afxonizmós] Ο17 : το αποτέλεσμα του αφιονίζω[SUB]2[/SUB]· τυφλός φανατισμός ή πνευματική αποχαύνωση: 
_Ο τύπος, ευθύνεται κι αυτός για τον πολιτικό αφιονισμό της χώρας. _[λόγ. αφιονισ- (αφιονίζω) -μός]


Αλλά δεν το περιλάβαμε ακόμα το νήμα (το αφήνουμε να μαρουβίσει λίγο), άσε που στο Greek-English ψάχνουμε αυτόματα για αποδόσεις στ' αγγλικά. :)

Ένας οβολός, το *work up:*

*work someone up 
*to get someone ready for something, especially medical treatment. (See also work oneself up.) 
_The staff worked up three patients for surgery that morning. The doctor told the nurse to work Mr. Franklin up for surgery.

_*work (yourself) up *
to make yourself excited or upset 
_You've worked yourself up over just meeting a girl for a drink? __I can't work up any enthusiasm for this plan.


_*work someone/yourself up*: to make yourself or another person excited or upset:
_You’ve worked yourself up over nothing._


work them up


----------



## pontios (Sep 22, 2013)

daeman said:


> work them up



or even "whip them up", "whip up" the crowd.
Actually with crowds, you wouldn't use "work up" (you wouldn't say, for instance, he worked up the crowd; you'd say he whipped up the crowd).


----------



## cougr (Sep 22, 2013)

pontios said:


> ......Actually with crowds, you wouldn't use "work up" ......



I'm pretty sure you can, pontios.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

*worked up the crowd*

Μπόλικα ευρήματα. Και σε θρησκευτικές αναλύσεις:
But the high priests by then had worked up the crowd to ask for the release of Barabbas.
Και σε γλωσσικές σελίδες:
The speaker worked up the crowd with his passionate speech.
Και σε βιβλία:
he managed adroitly to maintain a semblance of order as orator after orator worked up the crowd. 
κλπ κλπ


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, cougr and nickel.
I'm prepared to defer to google and the consensus here, but I'm still resisting.

There are 2 reasons I'm resisting.

1. With "worked up" I'm used to seeing it more in the passive form of "worked oneself up".
Let's make up an example: "I/he/she worked myself/himself/herself up over nothing", which is something that someone would cause or allow to happen to themselves, it's not something that is being done to them (you got yourself or allowed yourself to get excited/upset vs someone else got you excited/upset).

I therefore saw "whipped up" as more active.


2. Also, I see a distinct difference between "the protesters had worked themselves up" (which could mean they allowed themselves to become agitated/upset/disgruntled/angry) c.f. "the protesters had whipped themselves up" (they got themselves excited).

That's why I'd choose, for example, "he whipped up the protesters"(over worked up) if you want to convey the sense of fanaticism and excitement, as when you look at the end result - the protesters were worked up, this could mean a number of things: they were upset/disgruntled/angry or excited (vs the protesters were whipped up - they were excited or stirred into action).

So for the two reasons I've given above, I'd choose "he whipped up the crowd" over "he worked up the crowd"... unless, of course, you want to convey or instil a sense of anger, in which case the latter would be the better choice (but I'm still not happy in seeing "work up" used in its active form).


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi pontios,



pontios said:


> 1. With "worked up" I'm used to seeing it more in the passive form of "worked oneself up".
> Let's make up an example: "I/he/she worked myself/himself/herself up over nothing", which is something that someone would cause or allow to happen to themselves, it's not something that is being done to them (you got yourself or allowed yourself to get excited/upset vs someone else got you excited/upset).
> 
> I therefore saw "whipped up" as more active.



Whipping oneself into a fury or frenzy (or any number of various emotional states and on many occasions over nothing), is a very common expression.




pontios said:


> 2. Also, I see a distinct difference between "the protesters had worked themselves up" (which could mean they allowed themselves to become agitated/upset/disgruntled/angry) c.f. "the protesters had whipped themselves up" (they got themselves excited).
> 
> That's why I'd choose, for example, "he whipped up the protesters"(over worked up) if you want to convey the sense of fanaticism and excitement, as when you look at the end result - the protesters were worked up, this could mean a number of things: they were upset/disgruntled/angry or excited (vs the protesters were whipped up - they were excited or stirred into action).



Again, in the examples you provide, either phrase (ie. worked up or whipped up) could be used synonymously to mean the stimulation of any number of feelings or behaviours, including, in both instances, those of excitement or anger/disgruntlement etc.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2013)

You're probably right, cougr; maybe it's a case of what I sense to be true rather than what is true.

Another thing I'm sensing:
"work someone up" - sounds like it's a gradual thing (not always; but it may imply that, nevertheless?) that builds up emotions (over time), whereas "whip someone up" (to my way of thinking, anyway) sounds like it can rouse emotions in one hit , let's say, straight after a speech.
So I'm still leaning towards "whipped up the crowd up" vs "worked up the crowd" - when it comes down to speeches and their immediate impact.
Maybe this makes "worked up the crowd", the connotation of "work up" here, closer to ντοπάρω (and rule out "whip up"?)- it may strengthen its case?


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2013)

*The inflammatory editorials that issued weekly from the press, worked up the populace to commit the outrages that ensued.*

Sounds like a methodical, gradual inculcation over time that eventually roused the populace.

So I agree with "work up" (I'm ruling out "whip up" - which I sense, rightly or wrongly, is more immediate).... and perhaps "*inculcate*" should also be considered alongside "work up" for ντοπάρω?

*Inculcate?*

έχει ντοπάρει το πλήθος = has inculcated the populace with an attitude (with hate, with solidarity and so on)?
inculcated in them hate, anger, solidarity etc..

*Do you feel our professors should inculcate us with their political views?*


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2013)

pontios said:


> You're probably right, cougr; maybe it's a case of what I sense to be true rather than what is true.
> 
> Another thing I'm sensing:
> "work someone up" - sounds like it's a gradual thing (not always; but it may imply that, nevertheless?) that builds up emotions (over time), whereas "whip someone up" (to my way of thinking, anyway) sounds like it can rouse emotions in one hit , let's say, straight after a speech.
> ...



That's not correct pontios. "Whipped up" doesn't necessarily connote immediateness and similarly, "worked up" doesn't suggest gradualness.

A crowd, for instance, could be "whipped up slowly" or "worked up quickly" and vice versa.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Μη μου βάλετε, σας παρακαλώ, το _inculcate_ σ' αυτή την ομοταξία. Έχει άλλη παρέα (implant, instill), άλλο γλωσσικό επίπεδο (ρέτζιστερ), άλλο αντικείμενο (inculcate ideas / knowledge) από το ντοπάρω (ανθρώπους) κτλ.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2013)

Βεβαίως έχει άλλη παρέα - αλλά δεν βρίσκεται και πολύ μακριά.
I used a question mark.

When a demagogue inculcates/instils new attitudes, opposing ideas or views into people and arouses them (perhaps numbs their minds/better judgement and even dupes them in the process) - it's as if he's doping them with a drug, administering a drug to them, where the drug is the new attitude, idea etc...and where the doping is the inculcation/the inculcation process (το ντοπάρισμα).

I'm not saying that's what it is exactly - but we may be heading in the right direction at least?


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] *ντοπάρω *[...] 3. (μτφ.) εμπνέω απόλυτη αφοσίωση σε κάτι ή *προσανατολίζω πρόσωπο σε στάση και συμπεριφορά εχθρική προς τους αντιφρονούντες:* _οι λόγοι των δημαγωγών είχαν ντοπάρει το πλήθος, που ήταν έτοιμο να επιτεθεί στους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους_ ΣΥΝ. φανατίζω.
> 
> Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ καλές αγγλικές αποδόσεις: [...]



Παραπλήσια σημασία έχει το *incite*:

-to cause (someone) to act in an angry, harmful, or violent way
-to cause (an angry, harmful, or violent action or feeling) _Merriam-Webster_

Όσον αφορά το αφιονίζω, νομίζω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ταιριάζει το _*intoxicate*_ και ενίοτε το _*narcotize*_.

*intoxicate*: To cause stupefaction, stimulation, or excitement by or as if by use of a chemical substance: _"The notion of Holy War is showing that it has not yet lost all its power to intoxicate and to inflame" (Conor Cruise O'Brien). __ The Free Dictionary._


----------



## pontios (Sep 24, 2013)

"Incite"crossed my mind too when I first read this thread - but there's so many meanings mixed up in here with the "doping" metaphor,_ντοπάρω_, before we even get to _αφιονίζω_.
*
ντοπάρω [...] 3. (μτφ.) εμπνέω απόλυτη αφοσίωση σε κάτι ή προσανατολίζω πρόσωπο σε στάση και συμπεριφορά εχθρική προς τους αντιφρονούντες.*

The metaphorical sense, above, could also mean rally support behind a cause and/or rally support against (the opposing camp).

* οι λόγοι των δημαγωγών είχαν ντοπάρει το πλήθος, που ήταν έτοιμο να επιτεθεί στους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους ΣΥΝ. φανατίζω.
*
The demagogues incited the populace, which looked ready to attack the opposing camp. (Incite was always the obvious choice here).

I was trying to make sense of the "doping" process itself (τι ρόλο παίζει το "ντοπάρω" εδώ); to me it suggests an "inculcation/instilling process", a slow brainwashing, numbing, or massaging of the mind, which methodically and over time (through sophistry: by appealing to prejudices, emotions and the lowest common denominator), brings about a change in the view of the populace and galvanizes support for a cause (and against an opposing view). 

From now on I'm going to steer clear of threads which I can't make heads or tails of immediately, as I find myself thinking out loud and going around in circles which I know annoys people - and that's not the person I aim to be.


----------



## pontios (Oct 6, 2013)

Νομίζω κάτι με παρόμοιο πνεύμα στην Aυστραλιανή καθομιλουμένη (και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο σε κάποιο βαθμό) είναι η φράση "gee up" ή "gee someone up" (π.χ., I geed myself up, he geed the crowd up, he geed up the crowd) - η οποία, μεταξύ άλλων, θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ενθαρρύνω, ενθουσιάζω, υποκινω ή ίσως ακόμη και να παραπλανώ κάποιον να κάνει κάτι που διαφορετικά θα ήταν απρόθυμος να κάνει.


*Gee-up in English*
1. incite; urge: “he was geeing up the crowd”; “all geed up and raring to go”; 2. a lift (as of spirits, enthusiasm, etc.): “The big crowd gave the players a gee up” 

*gee up *(third-person singular simple present gees up, present participle geeing up, simple past and past participle geed up)

(slang) to encourage
(slang) to excite in order to try to achieve a desired result 

*Gee-up in English*
(British Slang) jest, trick, prank, joke

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/12/messages/1265.html


----------

